# NEW LED Aquarium light



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been using this LED lamps 36" for almost 9 months, 
The coral & fish grew much better than when I used T5HO. 

Also, I would like to find out the comments from others who are using LED lamps for their tanks, thanks.









































:fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

LED's are still very new in the industry and hopefully will get better and better, if the entire LED industry crushes the use in aquariums (currently a lawsuite is going on)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What's this about a lawsuit? Crushes the use? The LED people don't want LEDs to be used for aquariums?

Very nice tank, by the way. You say the LEDs are giving you better growth than the T5s?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

how many watts is it drawing and how much light is it putting out?


----------



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> What's this about a lawsuit? Crushes the use? The LED people don't want LEDs to be used for aquariums?
> 
> Very nice tank, by the way. You say the LEDs are giving you better growth than the T5s?


Yes, the LED light better than T5 for the coral growth. :smile:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

basically the company orbitec is getting in trouble because they apparently don't have the "patent" on LED's for aquariums... which a company called PFO has but has no intention of actually using this patent to forward the industry.
http://www.reefbuilders.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/p-o08-220p.pdf
http://www.google.com/patents?id=mwWAAAAAEBAJ&dq=marine+aquarium+LED


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see LED technology hit the hobby... I'm sure it's been around for a bit, but this is just cool.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I built an LED array for my 5.5G that is working great as well. Glad to hear its working out for you. Do you know what type of LEDs are used in the fixture? I agree LED is definitely the future for reefing despite the nay-sayers. As for the lawsuit I heard that it will hopefully be dropped because someone retrofitted LEDs into an aquarium about a year before orbitecs patent and it was published online, therefore making it public knowledge and unable to be patented.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i didn't realize that patents applied to APPLICATIONS of an exiting product. that kinda sucks.


----------



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

k-dawg- said:


> I built an LED array for my 5.5G that is working great as well. Glad to hear its working out for you. Do you know what type of LEDs are used in the fixture? I agree LED is definitely the future for reefing despite the nay-sayers. As for the lawsuit I heard that it will hopefully be dropped because someone retrofitted LEDs into an aquarium about a year before orbitecs patent and it was published online, therefore making it public knowledge and unable to be patented.



you are right, the technic of this product on the net before they registered 
patent, many people know this technic easier them, but they people didn't register patent. that's is no good, isn't it.


----------



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

no body register the DC fan on the top of the tank, i can register it, because people know this already.


----------



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

no body register the DC fan on the top of the tank, i can NOT register it, because people know this already.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Question regarding LED lighting. What types of corals (all corals or just certain ones?) can benefit from these types of lighting? What about cost? Will those wishing to have an anemone benefit in using this type of lighting as opposed to others? Will this type of lighting change the hobby as a whole for those who wish to keep corals without spending $$$ on T5's and such? What are the wattage / savings in usage of the lighting in a SW aquarium? It's amazing how technology is advancing so fast these days.

I think the lawsuit is kind of ridiculous. There's always somebody out there looking to find a patent violation on one form or another. I mean, c'mon, what's the diference how it's used whether be for nightlights or aquariums or whatever.


----------



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

Ice said:


> Question regarding LED lighting. What types of corals (all corals or just certain ones?) can benefit from these types of lighting? What about cost? Will those wishing to have an anemone benefit in using this type of lighting as opposed to others? Will this type of lighting change the hobby as a whole for those who wish to keep corals without spending $$$ on T5's and such? What are the wattage / savings in usage of the lighting in a SW aquarium? It's amazing how technology is advancing so fast these days.
> 
> I think the lawsuit is kind of ridiculous. There's always somebody out there looking to find a patent violation on one form or another. I mean, c'mon, what's the diference how it's used whether be for nightlights or aquariums or whatever.


85W.
this is the led aquarium light which designed for coral and fish. total 3 strip of leds: 2white, 1actinic blue & moon light. 
frankly speaking it is fantasic! energy saving and this LED lights makes my coral outstanding growth, and the most important is that i don't need to put the chiller after I use this led light because the heat is radiated up away from the water.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

How much do they run and what length do they come in?


----------



## KWong (Feb 4, 2009)

Ice said:


> How much do they run and what length do they come in?



I bought 36" about USD 570.00 on their online shop. 
I saw they have 12" to 80" on website.


----------

